# Attaching Skis to Ice Fishing Sled..Besides wood - how did you do it?



## protectionisamust

Hello,
I did a couple searches but have mainly only come across a few pics that are hard to see. I am wanting
to attach a set of downhill ski's to the bottom of my sled but instead of just using wood 2x4 spacers,
I would like to try and make it aluminum and adjustable if all possible.

Does anyone have any sketch's or material list that shows how to do this? 

I'm thinking a flat steel plate for the ski that has an adjustable rod that goes to another flat 
plate for the bottom of the sled? Then I would think I would need another 3x5" plate for
inside the sled to prevent the bolts from A) tearing the plastic of the sled and B) catching
on my gear.

Any help is appreciated. I would like to hit home depot but not sure what I need?

** The smitty sled search mainly shows wood ** 

I would like to make it adjustable for snow depths for manually pulling and lower for
behind a quad.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## agbuckhunter

Ironically I just watched this.


----------



## salmonslammer

Composite deck board works well if you are towing with a machine. I have 1k+ miles on my jet sled and have minimal wear on em. Cheap too!

Before the "smitty sled"... I built one I could pull by hand for a pair of shappell 3k and enough gear for 4 of us. 

I bent up some some 3/4 rigid conduit and used a pipe flange, a 4" piece of pipe with female coupler.... I then tapped a 1/4 x 20 thumb screw to secure the conduit to the pipe... Worked great if you were hiking it!

For some design fail.... It tracked like crap behind a machine!


----------



## protectionisamust

Appreciate it guys. I just found this video and think it might work great even though it's wood being up off the ground a bit

I have most everything already to that helps too.

Edit: I can't figure out how to post the YouTube video off my phone!


----------



## fishingninja1

For our shanty, we took two cheap plastic snowboards and too the feet straps off. Then we screwed them onto the shanty. That way you can pull them on pull it on concrete/asphalt and it doesnt ruin the shanty. Going strong after 3 years of wear and tear.


----------



## Ice Scratcher

Here are two versions.. Both using steel angle..

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=307619.msg3216903#msg3216903

Maybe give you some ideas... Good luck!

<°)))>{


----------



## greelhappy

Ice Scratcher said:


> Here are two versions.. Both using steel angle..
> 
> http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=307619.msg3216903#msg3216903
> 
> Maybe give you some ideas... Good luck!
> 
> <°)))>{


I have about the same set up as shown on the vid. But the bed of my truck is shorter so I cannot have the overhang on the skis. I also found that with the shanty seats still in place I could not cover bed with my soft top cover because the seat exceeded the cover height. Solution, remove seat backs. Got tired of doing that so I removed the seats completely and will be using a fold up chair inside shanty. Makes shanty about 35 lbs lighter, which is a plus for pulling. We shall see how that works if we ever get any ice.


----------



## protectionisamust

Well, just completed my sunday project. Just need to add a pull rope and she's good to go!! Completely able to bust it down for easy travel and storage. The cross member 2x4's I recessed steel washers and a magnet to help "hold them together" while cross cutting the 2x10 and 2x4 to fit together. 

With the skis, all the wood, all eye bolts and bungees, total cost 41.00


----------



## salmonslammer

Looks good! Only advice I would have would be to lose the bungie cords and go to a rachet strap. Bungie straps and ice fishing dont mix! Ive learned the hard way!


----------



## Mr. Botek

It does look good, in fact I built one just like it a few years ago. Unfortunately, it didn't hold up well. The weak link was the 3" deck screws I used to attach the risers to the skis. They either backed out or broke off. So, I had the entire thing fabricated out of aluminum. It disassembles just as yours and has had zero issues in the 3 plus years I've had it.


----------



## protectionisamust

Mr. Botek said:


> It does look good, in fact I built one just like it a few years ago. Unfortunately, it didn't hold up well. The weak link was the 3" deck screws I used to attach the risers to the skis. They either backed out or broke off. So, I had the entire thing fabricated out of aluminum. It disassembles just as yours and has had zero issues in the 3 plus years I've had it.


That's looks awesome!! I wish I had the tools to assemble metal work like that. I wanted to do it in metal but realized I just didn't have the tools to make it happen. 

I used #14 - 3 1/2" lag style screws and used 3 screws per support so hoping it holds up. I'm going to get my stuff loaded in it and pull it around d tge back yard. I was thinking a cross support from ski to ski would help but that would prevent the setup from busting down for transport. It's my first build so I'm sure I'll be modifying as we go!


----------



## protectionisamust

salmonslammer said:


> Looks good! Only advice I would have would be to lose the bungie cords and go to a rachet strap. Bungie straps and ice fishing dont mix! Ive learned the hard way!



You mean from losing gear due to bungees? I normally walk pulling the sled. Most of the time, my wife is following me so if I drop something, she's there to yell, hey, you dropped something, lol


----------



## salmonslammer

LOL.... Well you have the best kind of security system then! If you are pulling it by hand, it wont be an issue.


----------



## flatbedspecial22

I drempt up a sled made with 1/2" EMT conduit. It will look like a miniature sleigh. It will have 2 runners on top that lie under the edges of my jet sled. I bought conduit today and intend to build it tonight.


----------



## flatbedspecial22

Sled just sits inside, pull with the rope attached to the jet sled. It's the proper height to sit on as well.


----------



## blugilligan

Float can be removed for sled to sit in or I can throw my shanty and gear on top


----------



## I'llbeoutside

flatbedspecial22 said:


> Sled just sits inside, pull with the rope attached to the jet sled. It's the proper height to sit on as well.


I like that. Looks like the back area could be used for a seat or to transport extra gear? What's the price?
I am on foot a lot at inland lakes and usually have my 6 year old along. We travel heavy and I need lighten the pull load.


----------



## flatbedspecial22

I'llbeoutside said:


> I like that. Looks like the back area could be used for a seat or to transport extra gear? What's the price?
> I am on foot a lot at inland lakes and usually have my 6 year old along. We travel heavy and I need lighten the pull load.



If you want one, draw up whatever you want w/ dimensions and pm it to me, ill give you a price. 

The ledge on the back is just the right size for my fish/bait cooler. I filled the sled with packed snow and it pulls easily, little hesitant to turn. I think the next one will have 3/4" runners and ill put a slight bow in them so it turns easier.


----------

